# Medication help, Clorpactin WCS-90 for bladder irrigation, also called Oxychlorosene



## michelleaapc2012 (Feb 28, 2017)

I can't find this medication in the HCPCS book. How do we charge for this? It is a powder that is mixed and instilled in the bladder for IC ( interstitial cystitis) and or UTI's (urinary tract infections). One of my doc's is interested in this medication, but I can't find a code or reimbursement information. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## julieordway (Oct 19, 2021)

Do you still use this medication?


----------

